# Is it a good deal?



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

Today I looked at a 1995 Ford F250 4x4 7.3L Turbo Diesel, auto with 180K miles and it has minute mount push plates. The truck has a little surface rust here and there and some rust above the rear wheel wells. Took it for a drive and the transmission seems to shift fine and everything. The only problem I saw was that I took a quick look under the truck and found the bottom of the oil pan to be wet and it would drip a little every so often (it wouldn't leave a puddle, just a few drops). Everytime it did drip, the drip would come from the drain plug. The pan didn't look rusty. I couldn't tell if the leak was coming from the top of the pan or where. What do you think it could be and what would a rough idea on cost be?? Everything else seemed to be pretty good for the year of the truck. Oh yeah, he is asking $2400.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Ok tell me where it is....I want it...was it in Uncle Henry's?

Honestly that sounds like a pretty good deal. If the leak is coming from just the drain plug you don't have anything to worry about. If you look at the pan and see the passenger side of the pan wet with oil then most likely the oil tube dipstick flange is leaking (mine is right now)


There is a repair kit for this, but it's tricky, since the oil pan won't come out with out pulling the motor, you have to unscrew the fitting and push it's other half into the pan (while still holding it and making sure it doesn't drop in the pan), replace the oil ring and add some loctite sealant. It's on my list of things to do. I've spoken with a mechanic at the international dealership in Auburn and he's done a number of them. Not anything to be too worried about but I'd take a look at it. From the sounds of it, it seems just the plug is loose or the copper gasket on the plug is leaking, the next oil change should fix it.


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

Doakster, I will let you know if I don't buy it so you can have dibs after me! LOL. 

I thought it was a pretty good deal myself. The oil pan and stuff was the only thing that worried me.

Now that you talk about the dipstick tube, there was a wet oil line running down the passengers side of the pan and it looked like it was coming from a tube. Would that make the whole bottom of the pan wet? If it is coming from the dipstick tube, is it anything to really worry about? Would I be able to drive it home (it is only about 30-40 minutes away from me) without in problems? The guy also said it uses about a quart or 2 quarts between oil changes, think the leaking oil could be causing that or is that just from age and mileage? 

I am thinking seriously about buying it, since I would probably never find a deal like it. The only other thing that worrys me is the trans. It seems to shift fine, its just I don't know if it has ever been replaced or rebuilt. 

One more thing. The ABS light is on, but the the brakes work fine. He said a mechanic said it was probably something simple.


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

IMO I think its a good deal if all the main stuff is alright. I would give 2 thoughts the little bit of leakage on the pan. A little TLC when you get her home and i bet she'll be a good running rig for a long time.


----------



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

I would strongly reccomend taking it to a local mechanic to have it checked out before buying it. I recently bought a used truck.... when i test drove it it ran great exept for a sqeak coming from the front end. I contemplated just taking my chances buying it without getting it looked at figuring how expensive could the repair be? I wound up having the truck inspected by a shop and they found about $1,000 worth of small things it needed. I was able to negotiate the truck price down even further to help pay for the repairs. Always better to know what you are buying and not have any expensive unxpected repairs bills right away.


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

Evan528;710873 said:


> I would strongly reccomend taking it to a local mechanic to have it checked out before buying it. I recently bought a used truck.... when i test drove it it ran great exept for a sqeak coming from the front end. I contemplated just taking my chances buying it without getting it looked at figuring how expensive could the repair be? I wound up having the truck inspected by a shop and they found about $1,000 worth of small things it needed. I was able to negotiate the truck price down even further to help pay for the repairs. Always better to know what you are buying and not have any expensive unxpected repairs bills right away.


True. Those are the only things that seem to be wrong with the truck. Another plus, is that the trucks inspection sticker doesn't run out for another 11 months.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Truck207;710557 said:


> Doakster, I will let you know if I don't buy it so you can have dibs after me! LOL.
> 
> I thought it was a pretty good deal myself. The oil pan and stuff was the only thing that worried me.
> 
> ...


If in fact the oil tube dipstick flange is leaking, it's not a huge deal, right now that is....With a little leak like that you should be fine to drive it home. I would guess the oil consumption is more due to the age, maybe some from the leak, but mostly due to the age. Like I said mine is leaking right now but i need to get around to fixing it.

There are some pics of the fitting on the pan below, never mind the hole in the block.

There are two o-rings, one on the end of the tube itself, and one in between the two parts of the flange that sandwich in between the pan. Since the pan can be removed with the motor in place to get at the fitting, the way to do it is remove the tube, it just pulls right out, put a pair of needle nose pillars in the fitting to hole it, loosen the big hex nut, push the fitting into the pan(that the part everyone doesn't like, if you drop the fitting in the pan that you opened up a whole other can of worms), then replace the o-ring and bolt it back together with gasket sealer added, then replace the o-ring on the tube.

The parts are about 25 bucks from and international dealer, it you had them do it it's probably no more than a 1 hour job, no big deal. If I had anyone do mine other than me I'd have Morris and Sylvester in Auburn do it, those are the guys I talked to about the repair. Very common and done frequently.

The ABS light could be a simple sensor or something more serious don't really know until you scan for the code.

Really it sounds like a great truck, if you decide to get it I hope it goes well for you, sounds like it will.


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

Doakster, thanks for all your info! Very helpful! I am going to offer the the guy $2000, even though $2400 is a pretty good deal. I will see what he says and go from there. If it didn't have the little leak, I would be so worried. I just don't want it to be something major, which it probably isn't....I hope.

Also, just out of curiousity, why does the motor have to be taken out to remove the oil pan?

Where are you located in Maine?


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Truck207;711765 said:


> Doakster, thanks for all your info! Very helpful! I am going to offer the the guy $2000, even though $2400 is a pretty good deal. I will see what he says and go from there. If it didn't have the little leak, I would be so worried. I just don't want it to be something major, which it probably isn't....I hope.
> 
> Also, just out of curiousity, why does the motor have to be taken out to remove the oil pan?
> 
> Where are you located in Maine?


The pan won't clear around the transmission cross member, so it physically won't come out because of the interference. Thank Ford for welding in the cross member to make it so easy for us. International was smart and they bolt in all theirs.

I grew up in Augusta, Live in North Turner now.


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

Doakster;711778 said:


> The pan won't clear around the transmission cross member, so it physically won't come out because of the interference. Thank Ford for welding in the cross member to make it so easy for us. International was smart and they bolt in all theirs.
> 
> I grew up in Augusta, Live in North Turner now.


I figured something would be in the way to pull it out.

I live in Stockton Springs.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Make sure the oil pan is not rotten. Not cheap to repair.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Joe D;711835 said:


> Make sure the oil pan is not rotten. Not cheap to repair.


Similar deal....have to pull the motor if the pan actually has to be replaced due to a hole from rust.

Mine is a little rusted and it's going to get a rust inhibitor coating/painting in the spring.


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

The pan didn't look rusty, it just looked wet on the bottom.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Truck207;711882 said:


> The pan didn't look rusty, it just looked wet on the bottom.


good deal then, but i bet its got a couple small rust spots on it just based on the age


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

Doakster;711899 said:


> good deal then, but i bet its got a couple small rust spots on it just based on the age


It probably does, just hopefully no rust holes!!


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

Just figured I would let you all know, that I bought the truck today. It drove home very well, no problems!! Thanks for all of your guys help and info!


----------



## jhenegh (Dec 17, 2008)

Did he accept your $2000 offer? It sounds good either way.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Truck207;712759 said:


> Just figured I would let you all know, that I bought the truck today. It drove home very well, no problems!! Thanks for all of your guys help and info!


Post up some pics if you can.


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

jhenegh;712782 said:


> Did he accept your $2000 offer? It sounds good either way.


I offered him $2000 and he said how about $2100. So I bought it for $2100.


----------



## jhenegh (Dec 17, 2008)

Not bad at all. Nice job


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

Doakster;712806 said:


> Post up some pics if you can.


I will try to post some pics tomorrow since it is already dark out.


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

jhenegh;712967 said:


> Not bad at all. Nice job


I didn't think so either. I was kind of surprised he went down on the price.


----------



## MIZZTERJON (Jan 11, 2009)

you might want to take a closer look at the leak, it could be the turbo pedistal o-rings


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

OK. Where would I find the turbo pedistal o-rings? What would it take to replaced them?


----------



## MIZZTERJON (Jan 11, 2009)

the pedistol is what the turbo sits on. it is also where your turbo get its oil and coolant from, both flow from the block through the pedistol and through the turbo. if you pop the hood and find the turbo back at the firewall, try and look underneath of the turbo to see if its oily. you may be able to look up from underneath and see it. to replace them you have to pull the turbo off and just put in new o-rings, the first time you do it can take awhile so just be aware of that.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Truck207;716674 said:


> OK. Where would I find the turbo pedistal o-rings? What would it take to replaced them?


Pics can be found in this link...http://powerstrokenation.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13137

they are located under the turbo where it mounts to the motor, or the pedestal as it's called. It requires removal of the turbo to replace them. If you have an excessive amount of oil going down the back side(firewall side) of the motor and the turbo than you may have a o-ring leak.

If it's just leaking around the pan and not up the motor, than it is most likely a pan issue like I stated.

Mizzter described it right too.


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

OK. Thanks for the info. Once this cold freeze we are having goes by, I will go out and look at it a little closer. To take the turbo off, you don't have to remove the engine, right?


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Truck207;716750 said:


> OK. Thanks for the info. Once this cold freeze we are having goes by, I will go out and look at it a little closer. *To take the turbo off, you don't have to remove the engine, right?*


Nope...but it's just a pain to work on because it's in the back of the motor


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

Didn't think so, but just wanted to check. I will have to look at it. I am not overly worried about the leak right now as it is not leaving a puddle and barely any drips, but I am not going to forget about it either.


----------



## Truck207 (Nov 15, 2008)

Here are the pics of the truck. Sorry it took me so long to get them on here. It needs a little paint and the rust over the rear wheel wells fixed but other than that its not in to bad of shape for $2100.


----------

